# Crazy Topless swim suit



## SewAmazing (Feb 6, 2010)

I try not to be shocked at any fashion trends, but......a mess!


----------



## Vivre.Votre.Vie (Feb 6, 2010)

Why even bother wearing anything, then?

You're right. That's a hot mess.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Feb 6, 2010)

The point of this being?

The fashion world baffles me sometimes!


----------



## Kraezinsane (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh my. My boyfriend liked it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Darla (Feb 6, 2010)

I know places where that bathing suit would be acceptable 

Ummm i guess that the only real big advantage is that if a big wave comes along you wont lose your bottom ??


----------



## Chaeli (Feb 6, 2010)

I see the new trend at Shadow Ridge this summer.


----------



## akathegnat (Feb 6, 2010)

Uh yeah, I can see that here in Miami...and a few other beaches. Covers more than on some I've seen. I wouldn't even wear that out back by my pool.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 6, 2010)

This is a mess...


----------



## kwalt00 (Feb 6, 2010)

wow! not cute


----------



## Lucy (Feb 6, 2010)

looks sorta faked to me? it's horrible anyway though.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 6, 2010)

So THAT is what my dad meant when he said "Don't go outside wearing a cork and a bandaid" lol


----------



## trinka99 (Feb 10, 2010)

Can't see the picture


----------



## Karren (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL.... Like a full body thong??


----------



## Kraezinsane (Feb 11, 2010)

Haha, I may be the odd one out but I don't think it's that hideous &gt;.&gt; It is DEFIANTLY not public appropriate, but for a night with your sweetie I wouldn't think it's too bad..


----------



## Krystal (Feb 11, 2010)

It looks tacky.


----------



## Luffy (Feb 16, 2010)

that was crazy if you will wear something like that you should wear just a panty


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ew. That's almost as bad as Borats mankini.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 16, 2010)

I think this kind of fashion is irresponsible as well as kind of unattractive - really we should be promoting things that cover our most sensitive areas and protect them from the sun, not leave them out!

Rosie is kind of grumpy tonight, lol.


----------



## badbadgirl (Feb 18, 2010)

It looks to be for a topless beach. Or you can add your own bikini top.


----------



## nicolebridges (Apr 5, 2010)

Can imagine the guys liking this one...


----------

